# My Wife's account was blocked for a background check on Thanksgiving day.



## Bob Pinardi (Nov 26, 2020)

Woke up Thanksgiving morning ready to work. My Wifes. The account was blocked for a random background check. Guessing this won't get done till Monday or Tuesday. That's a week she won't be making any money. Bad enough to cut our pay down to insulting $2.50 trips that take 25 minutes to complete. But to then do this when there are bonus weekends.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Who got up to go to work? You, wife or both? 

I do hope that you were not trying to drive on your wife's account. If Uber learns of that, it de-activates the account, no questions asked.

What both Uber and Lyft are doing these days is re-doing background checks periodically. As both do everything at the maximum inconvenience of the driver, you get waitlisted while the re-check is pending. That takes a long time, as Chekr is understaffed due to COVID-19. If both Uber and Lyft hit you at the same time, it is bend over time.

Welcome to YouPeaDotNet.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Welcome to the forum. I guess this makes a good argument for having more than one gig active...


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Monday or Tuesday is being optimistic


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Uber shouldn't allow Checkr to run Background check during long holidays season such as Christmas and New year holidays since government offices are closed and their employees are interested in what to do for their personal lives.
Your wife is lucky that she gets background checked before long holidays comings.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

By the way, has anyone been on the Checkr website lately? They have Completely revamped. While I'm sure the process is the same, I won't lie their website is pretty damn intimidating.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Bob Pinardi said:


> Woke up Thanksgiving morning ready to work. My Wifes. The account was blocked for a random background check. Guessing this won't get done till Monday or Tuesday. That's a week she won't be making any money. Bad enough to cut our pay down to insulting $2.50 trips that take 25 minutes to complete. But to then do this when there are bonus weekends.


Uber runs bg checks once per year, usually around usually a month or so before the anniversary date. I got an email in oct that mine was complete.

I didn't know it was being run and didn't miss any time. Its weird how some people get waitlisted and others get done without any interruption at all.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Boca Ratman said:


> Uber runs bg checks once per year, usually around usually a month or so before the anniversary date. I got an email in oct that mine was complete.
> 
> I didn't know it was being run and didn't miss any time. Its weird how some people get waitlisted and others get done without any interruption at all.


Yep I just had mine done on Lyft with no disruption. Uber is coming up soon though. So we'll see


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Wildgoose said:


> Uber shouldn't allow Checkr to run Background check during long holidays season such as Christmas and New year holidays since government offices are closed and their employees are interested in what to do for their personal lives.
> Your wife is lucky that she gets background checked before long holidays comings.





Boca Ratman said:


> Uber runs bg checks once per year, usually around usually a month or so before the anniversary date. I got an email in oct that mine was complete.
> 
> I didn't know it was being run and didn't miss any time. Its weird how some people get waitlisted and others get done without any interruption at all.


This is yet another moving target where as soon as you think it's A, it becomes B. Uber used to run my background checks (once they started doing this) once a year, and took me offline pending a clean check. Now the checks are more randomized, possibly less than a year apart, and so far I have NOT been taken offline during the check period.

One would think that once one's first background check has been completed, one would never again be taken offline again for subsequent checks because the TNC would simply run them in the background just prior to when the law requires a fresh check.

This is yet another reason drivers need some sort of Driver's Bill of Rights. We know now that the Proposition system works, at least in states that have them. I would love to see California drivers lead such legislation by putting an IC Bill of Rights on the next ballot. Stuff like:

1) No termination without due process
2) No suspending an account related to background checks unless the check comes positive
3) $5 minimum to pick up a pax
4) etc.

We can't afford to spend 200 million on the prop but we sure as hell could hand out pamphlets to our pax for 6 months.


----------



## mr.sconie (Nov 14, 2019)

I have been off uber for 2 weeks due to checkr background check..lyft went right through..been driving for both for 3 years and not once have I had a disruption


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

I understand the need for regular background checks. Uber should not put an account on hold while the check is being done only after the check is done and only if the findings warrant it. Uber should also have the request started to process early enough to finish before the current one expires.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Complain to them daily, and other have stated that they can run the background check early so the old one doesn’t expire and drivers don’t lose time to this nonsense. I think it’s dumb these companies can’t figure that out. DMV gives you an expiration date for you to renew anything, why doesn’t the background check have the same thing? They should say you have 30 days before your background check expires, do you want to run a new one now so you don’t have downtime like this. Complain on Twitter too, they hate that, the only way these companies will change if we keep complaining


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

Happened to me last week , took from Thursday to Monday afternoon and I was back to driving. 
Seems this virus thing is slowing down the response from dmv and the courts


----------



## 4848 (May 16, 2019)

I have 23 rides of 30 to getting my Quest promotion with 24 hours to go. Today I opened app and it said Pending Background Check.
fokers now straight up stealing quest money.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Who got up to go to work? You, wife or both?
> 
> I do hope that you were not trying to drive on your wife's account. If Uber learns of that, it de-activates the account, no questions asked.
> 
> ...


It's been so long since I applied I forgot what I did
I always wondered how many are driving under someone else's name.
At a Nissan dealer the finance man would make paystubs, drivers licenses, utility bills 
It's very easy to forge stuff "online" as opposed to someone at your desk handing you his dl and looking at it, the picture.
In the old days I had a Boston detective who would give me his badge and ID. I had a little picture of me that I would slip under the plastic that covered the picture of him.
Saw many Celtics games sitting on the parquet floor during the Larry Bird era



Wildgoose said:


> Uber shouldn't allow Checkr to run Background check during long holidays season such as Christmas and New year holidays since government offices are closed and their employees are interested in what to do for their personal lives.
> Your wife is lucky that she gets background checked before long holidays comings.


Then they get sued when a driver rapes a pax?
Current drivers should be cheering as they have less competition. Anything to thin the heard..


----------



## Stanley B (May 5, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> Yep I just had mine done on Lyft with no disruption. Uber is coming up soon though. So we'll see


So I just had mine done on Uber. I drove this Sat am for a couple hours, no issues. By Sat. afternoon I was deactivated pending background review (my acount now looked lIke i had just aplied to drive....I've driven for 5 1/2 years). Went on the Checkr website around 4 pm and they had no record of a background check even being requested on me in the last 6 months. At 5:30 pm Checkr emailed a copy of my background check to me, and by 6 pm Uber reactivated my account. It is a very [email protected]@@ed up process, but even on a holiday weekend, I was reactivated pretty quick.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Stanley B said:


> So I just had mine done on Uber. I drove this Sat am for a couple hours, no issues. By Sat. afternoon I was deactivated pending background review (my acount now looked lIke i had just aplied to drive....I've driven for 5 1/2 years). Went on the Checkr website around 4 pm and they had no record of a background check even being requested on me in the last 6 months. At 5:30 pm Checkr emailed a copy of my background check to me, and by 6 pm Uber reactivated my account. It is a very [email protected]@@ed up process, but even on a holiday weekend, I was reactivated pretty quick.


 So I jinxed myself because I'm in the middle of the background right now. As you said I was working that morning just fine. then I got notification my account needs attention and like you said my account appeared as if I was just applying the next day I got an email from Checkr saying my background is complete and attached a copy of my report. I was very relieved as it was a holiday weekend and rent is due. Get ready to go work, sign into the Uber app and my background is still pending. I log into the background portal and according to their portal my background is still pending. it's been pending ever since. we're going on 4 or 5 days now. I'm guessing Checker just forgot to mark it as completed because I got an email stating it was completed and they sent me a copy of my report that is marked "clear" but I can't get ahold of them. When I call, every option I press either hangs up or says they're not able to take my call. I am so pissed, its not even funny. I've sent a couple messages to check her and haven't heard back. I'm going to try calling Uber but it's kind of pointless. They can't do anything until it's marked completed


----------



## Stanley B (May 5, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> So I jinxed myself because I'm in the middle of the background right now. As you said I was working that morning just fine. then I got notification my account needs attention and like you said my account appeared as if I was just applying the next day I got an email from Checkr saying my background is complete and attached a copy of my report. I was very relieved as it was a holiday weekend and rent is due. Get ready to go work, sign into the Uber app and my background is still pending. I log into the background portal and according to their portal my background is still pending. it's been pending ever since. we're going on 4 or 5 days now. I'm guessing Checker just forgot to mark it as completed because I got an email stating it was completed and they sent me a copy of my report that is marked "clear" but I can't get ahold of them. When I call, every option I press either hangs up or says they're not able to take my call. I am so pissed, its not even funny. I've sent a couple messages to check her and haven't heard back. I'm going to try calling Uber but it's kind of pointless. They can't do anything until it's marked completed


Bummer. It is a really messed up process and another very clear example that Uber could care less about drivers.

I did send like 10 emails to Uber when my account was on hold pending background check. I always email any question on any subject through trip issues/adjustments, my fare was adjusted, or my rider was rude.  I got 10 responses from support, 8 had no clue what I was asking, but 2 responses had figured it out, and 1 was actually the right answer. Good luck.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Stanley B said:


> Bummer. It is a really messed up process and another very clear example that Uber could care less about drivers.
> 
> I did send like 10 emails to Uber when my account was on hold pending background check. I always email any question on any subject through trip issues/adjustments, my fare was adjusted, or my rider was rude. I got 10 responses from support, 8 had no clue what I was asking, but 2 responses had figured it out, and 1 was actually the right answer. Good luck.


What did you email them about? LOL I can't help but laugh at the fact yours went probably the smoothest of anyone's yet you still submitted 10 tickets and not short 90-minutes &#128517;


----------



## Stanley B (May 5, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> What did you email them about? LOL I can't help but laugh at the fact yours went probably the smoothest of anyone's yet you still submitted 10 tickets and not short 90-minutes &#128517;


So I sent a bunch of emails because I didn't believe that I was deactivated pending background check since Checkr had no record of it on their website when I initially looked. See, I was warned a week ago to stop calling support stupid mother [email protected]@@ers everytime I emailed, or I might get deactivated. I thought my profanity laced emails to support was the reason for deactivation. I've done it hundreds of times, but it turns out that actual humans might be reading some of those emails, and at least 1 is an American. So now I don't end every email telling Uber to eff off.....but I am thinking it.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Stanley B said:


> So I sent a bunch of emails because I didn't believe that I was deactivated pending background check since Checkr had no record of it on their website when I initially looked. See, I was warned a week ago to stop calling support stupid mother [email protected]@@ers everytime I emailed, or I might get deactivated. I thought my profanity laced emails to support was the reason for deactivation. I've done it hundreds of times, but it turns out that actual humans might be reading some of those emails, and at least 1 is an American. So now I don't end every email telling Uber to eff off.....but I am thinking it.
> 
> View attachment 530752
> 
> ...


----------



## Stanley B (May 5, 2016)

Well, I choose to treat Uber, the "Company", like it treats me as a driver, which is garbage. I also have zero empathy for multi billion dollar US Companies that outsource their customer service operations overseas to save a few bucks, yet the customer service reps don't even have a clue what people are asking most of the time. Now Sally Jean a Louisiana customer service rep is confused, I have tons of patience. Rohit overseas, not so much, and that is because Uber has decided to make it's customer service function almost unusable.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Stanley B said:


> So I sent a bunch of emails because I didn't believe that I was deactivated pending background check since Checkr had no record of it on their website when I initially looked. See, I was warned a week ago to stop calling support stupid mother [email protected]@@ers everytime I emailed, or I might get deactivated. I thought my profanity laced emails to support was the reason for deactivation. I've done it hundreds of times, but it turns out that actual humans might be reading some of those emails, and at least 1 is an American. So now I don't end every email telling Uber to eff off.....but I am thinking it.
> 
> View attachment 530752


I wasn't deactivated but I was on a severe severe throttle, at one point. I would call support and they would tell me everything was fine when I knew it was not. Apparently you can't call driver support too many times within a week or you get a fraud alert for support abuse! How about you not lie to me and then you won't get abused? Sounds reasonable to me&#129335;‍♀


----------



## Jarl Varg (Dec 1, 2020)

Bob Pinardi said:


> Woke up Thanksgiving morning ready to work. My Wifes. The account was blocked for a random background check. Guessing this won't get done till Monday or Tuesday. That's a week she won't be making any money. Bad enough to cut our pay down to insulting $2.50 trips that take 25 minutes to complete. But to then do this when there are bonus weekends.


Why are you making your poor wife function as a cabbie on Thanksgiving day. Do you have your children chained in your garage making footballs too?


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

They dropped a surprise one on me late Tuesday night and I was good to go by Friday dinner rush


----------

